# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Webex Assistant, digital AI-powered in-meeting assistant for the enterprise, Cisco Webex, Milpitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cisco Webex

----------


## Airicist

AI Assistant for Webex Meetings

Jan 28, 2020




> Meet the first digital in-meeting assistant for the enterprise. Use voice commands in Webex Meetings, and get real-time and recorded transcripts, closed captioning, automatic highlights and notes. You never have to take another note or miss another point again. Leave the mundane meeting activities to Webex. Focus on the important things: your customer, partner and teammates


"Turning Talk into Action: Bringing Voice Intelligence into Webex Meetings"

by Amit Barave
January 28, 2020

----------

